# Maldives Holiday



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Just got back from a holiday in the Maldives, the resort was OBLU Nature on Helengeli island in the North Male Atoll. Once we got there (BA cancelled our outbound flight with 24hrs to go!! and we had a suitcase decide to stay in Doha for an overnighter) all was fantastic, the Island, the food, the service, the snorkelling and even the weather played ball in the "rainy season". I posted about the housing I "persuaded" to fit my Canon 6D here - https://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/153039-camera-underwater-housing/#comment-1621998 so this was packed in the suitcase and with an older Sigma 24mm F1.8 EX DG it worked pretty well once ZiI got used to it.

So here are a few Photos.








"


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Fabulous photos! Thanks for posting and glad you had a great holiday!


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Great photos, I'm glad you had a good holiday :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Marvellous!


----------



## johnny Cool (Jun 10, 2021)

Wow, you go diving there? It's really nice!


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

@johnny Cool No diving, just snorkeling, the resort has a very good house reef which was all I needed, we swan in the morning and afternoon each day and the snorkel, mask and flipper were provides as part of the package. We did also see a large stingray and an eagle ray but from the surface and there are larger sharks that follow the daily sunset fishing trip into the harbour waiting for the left over tuna bait.


----------



## johnny Cool (Jun 10, 2021)

I see. Good to know that. Hope I also have a chance to go there later.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks fantastic :thumbs_up:

We saw an eagle ray & turtle whilst snorkeling in the Caribbean - beautiful/majestic animals, I had no way to take a photo of them though unfortunately.

The Maldives is on my bucket list along with South Africa & Costa Rica. We were booked to go to St. Petersburg but that was postponed due to Covid & then cancelled due to a war  ! So our next holiday (in only a couple of weeks!) is a combined land trip/cruise taking in Vancouver, Whistler, then a cruise up the inside passage :jawdrop1: to see the Hubbard glacier with stops at Sitka, Juneau & Ketchekan along the way. I imagine it won't be quite as warm as it was in the Maldives - really, really, really looking forward to it :clap:


----------

